# Bluddy lids



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it me or has anyone else noticed lids are getting more and more difficult to get off.
Jars of jam and pickle, tin cans and even plastic milk 'bottles' are proving a strain now.

OK we are ageing but my grip is still OK and even when using the multi grip 'tongs' to increase leverage it's still a struggle that at times I feel the container will split.
This gripe is without the plastic shrunk items that need scissors to just get access to the contents. Even a pair of scissors.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Totally agree Ray, I am finding these pull off lids are difficult as well, I can pull the lid up just enough to get a knife under to help it off. The lid used to be easy to double over before putting it in the bin , not so anymore, sometimes the metal is too thick/strong there is no way I can bend it.

Arthritis in the thumb joint on my left hand prevents me from gripping the bigger jars, but its all sizes I find hard to remove.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We had the same problem and bought one of these for about four quid off Ebay - fit it under a head high cupboard with a couple of small screws and they really do work well for us struggling to remove lids.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I cant remove any lids

So I bang every jar on a wooden surface a good bang on the edge and off it comes off no problem, it breaks the vacuumed 

Bottles no chance

I only drink carbonated water, if Alberts not around I go thirsty

Even cartons of fresh squeezed juice are beyond me

But I can get into jars 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Same here. The banging of the jar on a hard surface does work for us too. Lately it has been the screw top wine bottles! I wonder if we all returned said items for a refund if it would help our cause?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

As a cheap quick fix, put an elastic band around the edge of a lid if you can. They open so much easier then.

Aside from that, it's the march of time Ray as I'm not sure that manufacturers are deliberately putting them on any harder these days than before


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I must admit to liking the screw top wine bottles Pat. Great for Bar-B-Q's and outdoor gatherings (as and when). Travelling to Portugal we always have a variety of screw tops for the overnight stops in hotels. 

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

On the plus side I can't remember the last time I was left holding the key from a wind-open tin of corned beef after the sliver of tin snapped! Come to think of it I can't remember the last time I opened a tin of corned beef.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some are a bit tight but I'm okay most of the time.


Who remembers opening screwtop bottles in the door jamb.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah Kev. That was a tenants trick as it wasn't their door jam. Poor landlord was left with all the notches to fill.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Usually worked though.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

And the tops off bear bottles with the edge of the table


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Or virtually anywhere .......


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> As a cheap quick fix, *put an elastic band around the edge of a lid if you can.* They open so much easier then.
> 
> Aside from that, it's the march of time Ray as I'm not sure that manufacturers are deliberately putting them on any harder these days than before


I have used that before but can be fiddly to get it to stay, so now I grab a rubber glove (no need to put it on) slap that over the top of the lid and twist.

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good tip Geoff!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We find when we get a real stubborn lid if my wife grabs the glass jar and I grab the lid and we both turn in different directions and do the kitchen dance.

ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Glandwr said:


> On the plus side I can't remember the last time I was left holding the key from a wind-open tin of corned beef after the sliver of tin snapped! Come to think of it I can't remember the last time I opened a tin of corned beef.:laugh:


Now I am partial to a bit of corned beef!! We were so poor when I was a kid that we only ever had in sarnies when there was a school trip!

I can report that the key/silver strip arrangement appears to be much more sturdy now than in years gone by when it used to get thinner and thinner until it snapped! Then you had to get the tin opener out and was more dangerous fiddling around the sharp edges.

I make a lovely corned beef hash these days. Which reminds me that we haven't had one for a couple of weeks now. I must put it on the menu when we get back from our next trip next week.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > On the plus side I can't remember the last time I was left holding the key from a wind-open tin of corned beef after the sliver of tin snapped! Come to think of it I can't remember the last time I opened a tin of corned beef./images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png
> ...


Yep hash is good, we also do a corned beef Alaska, one or two blocks (depending on how many you're feeding) smothered in brown sauce then covered with a mashed potato mound, sprinkle it with cheese and bash it into the oven, 180 30-40 mins, great comfort food.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mungry now.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes Kev!

After all that talk of corned beef hash I did a chicken stir fry last night and tonight we have a prawn salad!

That's certainly not going to stick to the ribs!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like fried corned beef in a sandwich, ditto spam, less fat that way.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

What do you fry it in Kev (and don't say "a frying pan") or do you dry fry?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just throw it in a dry pan G, burn it lightly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I also like to fry up left over mash in a know of butter, brown it, slap it in a nice crusty roll with salt n vinegar, I don't eat like this all the time, just once in a while.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I always trim the white fat off any corned beef I use/eat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Frying gets it off too and its left in the pan, I pour it into a coconut shell for the birds.


Sometimes I have it with the mash if I have any left.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of mash. I really don't like the texture of it tbh.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I like corned beef with fresh onion rings in a butty

I struggle with opening though

I also remember with fond memories corn beef hash, a cheap meal for 8 of us , one of many when we hadn’t much money, along with bacon hotpot with bacon offcuts, piles of chicken wings

Maybe we should start a thread on really cheap meals

Some no longer cheap, remember lamb breast, I piled them up and roasted them

Neck of lamb a fantastic cheap casserole

Feeding 8 of us wasn’t easy but some of the old fashioned cheap meals were fantastic

Sandra


----------

